# so there is only three royal gene



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

Recessive gene 
(Homozygous - Visal) 
(Heterozygro - Het)

Albino, Axanthic, Caramel Albino, Clown, Genetic Stripe, Ghost Hypo, Lavender Albino, Leucistic, Piebald 

Any more to add?



Co-dominant

Mojave, Pastel, Pinstripe, Platinum, Spider, White sided, Whitesmoke/Coral Glow

Any more to add?



Dominant
Any co-dominant breed to same morph to make 'Super'


----------



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

I know you can get het (heterozygous).

In Recessive (Homozygous) eg het albino, het pied ect

But can you get it 

In Co-domimant? Eg het spider, het pastel ect

if you breed normal to pastel you will get some normals no het or het pastels and some visal pastels


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

A Pastel IS a "Heterozygous" animal - a homozygous Pastel is a Super Pastel, and looks different.

If you breed a Pastel to a normal, you get normals (which do not carry Pastel) and heterozygous-Pastels, AKA "Pastel".

Pinstripe is a dominant gene - a homozygous pinstripe looks exactly like a heterozygous pinstripe.


----------



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> A Pastel IS a "Heterozygous" animal - a homozygous Pastel is a Super Pastel, and looks different.
> 
> If you breed a Pastel to a normal, you get normals (which do not carry Pastel) and heterozygous-Pastels, AKA "Pastel".
> 
> Pinstripe is a dominant gene - a homozygous pinstripe looks exactly like a heterozygous pinstripe.


Why it say on N.E.R.D website that 

Pastel is co-domimant
&
Super pastel is domimant

Nothing about 

Pastel is heterozygrous
&
Super pastel is ****

Im CONFUSED.COM again :bash: :bash:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

As far as anyone is aware the Spider is a Dominant gene as no Super form has been bred yet :whistling2:. Leucistic isn't a reccessive gene as such as it is a Super form of Lessers, Mojaves, Butters, Fires etc..


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

turbo1869 said:


> Why it say on N.E.R.D website that
> 
> Pastel is co-domimant
> &
> ...


If that is what it's said on the NERD site then the NERD site is using dominant and codominant *wrongly*.

Dominant means that you cannot tell by looking whether an animal is het or homozygous for the trait, and only a non-carrier looks different.

Codominant means that you can tell a non-carrier from a het, and you can also tell a het from a homozygous.

Because they haven't made a PROVEN homozygous spider yet, it's not possible to determine whether Spider is dominant or codominant. If homozygous-spider is lethal then Spider's visually-distinctive homozygous form is "doesn't hatch" and therefore it would be codominant; if homozygous-spider looks and acts just like heterozygous-spider it's dominant.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Ssthisto is correct, NERD are incorrect.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

turbo1869 said:


> I know you can get het (heterozygous).
> 
> In Recessive (Homozygous) eg het albino, het pied ect
> 
> ...


Yes.

Definitions (paraphrased from Dictionary of Genetics, by King and Stansfield):
Homozygous = the two genes in a gene pair are the same. Two normal genes. Or two copies of a given mutant gene.

Heterozygous = the two genes in a gene pair are not the same. A dominant or codominant or recessive mutant gene paired with a normal gene. Or two different mutant genes.

A pastel royal python has a pastel mutant gene paired with a normal gene. That fits the definition of heterozygous. 

Pastel x pastel -->
1/4 normal (2 normal genes = homozygous normal)
2/4 pastel (pastel and normal gene = heterozygous pastel)
1/4 super pastel (2 pastel genes = homozygous pastel)


Pastel x normal -->
1/2 normal (2 normal genes = homozygous normal)
1/2 pastel (pastel and normal gene = heterozygous pastel)

Ssistho is right; NERD is wrong.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

turbo1869 said:


> Recessive gene
> (Homozygous - Visal)
> (Heterozygro - Het)
> 
> ...


Lots more to add. See Morph List - World of Ball Pythons

Pinstripe is a dominant (See Ssistho's definition).

NERD thinks that coral glow is a sexlinked mutant gene. If they are right about that, then coral glow is a recessive mutant gene, too. Jury is still out.


----------

